# Cambio de filmina del fusor de impresora HP laser jet



## Gama (Ene 5, 2007)

Aqui les dejo un pequeño manual para cambio de filmina para fusores, asi mismo les aconsejo que utilisen la grasa especial, no es cualquier grasa, ya eh cambiado 3 filminas, pero tengan cuidado con el desarme y armado de la impresora. paciencia y sabiduria son parecidas pero diferentes,

Nota: cuando armen la filmina con el fusor. pongan una hoja de papel y giren con la hoja la filmina para repartir la grasa.


----------

